

Git ready: daily git tips - qrush
http://gitready.com

======
dasil003
This site represents the evolution of git itself. From humble beginnings as a
powerful tool suitable for use only by hardcore Linux hackers to a usable set
of porcelain commands. From non-trival hosting requirements to Github. From
gitk to GitX.

Now instead of having ugly man pages and a mish-mash of blog posts spread all
over the place, we have a very nicely designed one-stop shop to get up to
speed.

The coolest part is the content is publicly available for forking
[<http://github.com/qrush/gitready>]

------
LogicHoleFlaw
Nice. I've been using git at a rudimentary level, but this looks like a decent
jumping off point for some more structured learning about the tool. Thanks!

